# [OT] sudo, root, toor and the descriptions



## fluca1978 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi,
I just noted that the toor account is described as 


```
Bourne-again Superuser
```

As far as I know this account is a copy of the root one used for multi-administration. What does this description means? Moreover, I noted that the root account is described as


```
Charlie &
```

and that is quite nice too.....

Finally a technical question: is the adoption of toor still in use or has it been substituted by the adoption of sudo?


----------



## folivora (Nov 8, 2011)

What I know that toor is / was used to fix broked root account from single-user mode.

But toor account doens't have password on default. You need to set-up password for toor account.


----------



## kpa (Nov 8, 2011)

User toor exists so you can leave the root account completely unmodified and have a superuser account customized exactly as you like. "Bourne-again" is a pun on the fact that toor has a Bourne shell /bin/sh as the default shell (root has /bin/csh as the default shell).


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2011)

It appears Marshall Kirk McKusick may be the only person in the world that could shed some light on the origins of the name "Charlie Root".

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2005-September/098410.html


----------

